# Red River Shootout 2018 Final/IASCA 1X Sept 22 Soundscape Carrollton Tx



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi everyone, the 2018 Red River Shootout and IASCA Seasons are coming to a close in Texas and we are hosting our final in Carrollton at Soundscape Car Audio on September 22. We have arranged to have several manufacturer Demo Vehicles onsite with some of their latest and greatest products along with some of the greatest SQ cars in this region. Below are the details....

What: Red River Shootout Final/IASCA 1X
When: September 22, 2018
Where: Soundscape Car Audio 2833 Trinity Square Dr #170, Carrollton, TX 75006
How much: IASCA SQ $20, IASCA Install $10, RRS $65 individually

SQC/RRS - $80
SQC/IQC/RRS - $90

For the Shootout we will have a few guest judges this year that will be named as we get closer. 
If you have any questions feel free to reach out via email to [email protected], on our FB page or here.

Thanks
Howard


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BUMP for a few weeks away.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Back to the Top


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a bit of an update for the RRS Final on Sept 22, if you were on the fence this may bring you out. DeVance AV(next door to Soundscape) is the areas McIntosh, JL and Martin Logan dealer and they are opening up the doors for us so we can have demos in the McIntosh Demo room and then doing a screening of the Pilot for Soundscapes TV show American Soundscape. We have also arranged to have some dealers on site with new product that was shown at Kfest. Some cars and reps from Kenwood, Electromedia, Sony, Alpine, RF and AF will be there. Going to be a busy day with lots of things to do. Come on out, listen to some of the areas best SQ cars including the 2 time IASCA Triple Crown winner and get a listen to the home side of things as well.


----------



## LumbermanSVO (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll actually be in town! I think I'll drop by as a spectator.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Just as an FYI this is a rain or shine event, we are judging indoors tomorrow so the rain they are calling for wont be a factor.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I will be there around 10 am tomorrow. Bringing some speakers and amps to show. Good luck to everyone who is competing.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BRING A CHAIR!!! That is all....


----------

